# East Matty Report and Boat Rage at the Ramp



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Well our day started out comical. We pull into Matagorda Harbor at 6AM and park out of the ramp area to load the boat. We get ready to launch and one launch is occupied and the other has a person parked in front and is loading his boat. I climb into my boat and my buddy backs down the launch area around in front of this guy. We launch in about 2 minutes and this guy is ******. I pull my boat around to buy bait and as he comes by he lets me know how uncourteous we are. I explain we are no more uncourteous than he and the boat launch are is not the place to load your boat. He goes ballistic and throws his boat in reverse hits my boat and we exchange pleasantries. I advise him it would be best for him to leave which he does. He is so ****** he rams the dock with his boat as he is parking it to wait for clients. This gives us a really good laugh at this idiot. Oh, I forgot to tell you this guy is a guide. I have another guide well known in that area let me know that guys is one bad dude and he will hurt me. Uh, whatever, I aint to worried. He is lucky I had my son and my buddy had his kid with us or it would have been game on. I went into the marina to find out who this cat is and they tell me who he is and give me his card which says Al's Guide Service. I have been around a lot of guides and am friends with several and have never been around one that publicly behaved like this guy. I wonder how is clients felt as they got in his boat to go fishing. We passed him on the way to the bay and waved as we went by. Complete *** and I am sure our paths will cross again some day.

Now the fishing in east gorda was slow for the most part. The bay was pretty tore up. We stuck to the south shoreline and caught a several small fish. We ended the day with four reds and three trout. Regardless the kids had a great time and was an interesting start to the day.


----------



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

Glad you still had a great day with the kiddos! Kids shouldn't have to see adults "true" sides!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

KeithR said:


> Al's Guide Service..


Never heard of the guy. I'm glad things didn't escalate.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

Guy's name is Al Garrison from Wadsworth, Tx


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Good for you for keeping calm. If someone were to hit my boat on purpose there is no way me and my buddies would be able to stay calm. Glad you got this guys name out there.


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

IMO (AND NO I HAVENT MET THEM ALL) MOST GUIDES SEEM TO HAVE A SENSE OF ENTITTLEMENT BECAUSE "THEY MAKE A LIVING AT IT,YOUR TAKING FOOD FROM THERE KIDS MOUTHS , THEY FOUND THIS SPOT FIRST, AND HAVE BEEN FISHING IT LONGER EVEN WHEN YOUR OLDER THEN THEM ECT,SO ON ,AND SO ON . OUTTA BE A LAW AGAINST EXPLOITING TEXAS PUBLIC WATERS FOR A PROFIT ,WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT THEY DO IT ALL FOR A BUCK AND THATS IT. JUST LISTEN TO THEM TALK ON LOCAL OUTDOORS RADIO SHOWS AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN , THEY ARE ALWAYS BASHING A GUY FISHING WITH HIS FAMILY FOR SOMETHING TO CLOSE TO HIM , DRIFTED WRONG .IF ALL THE REST OF US HAD TO DO WAS FISH WE WOULD ALL BE GOOD AT IT ALSO .I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE THAT CAUGHT FISH EVERY TRIP,THE FACT THAT THEY PRACTICALLY LIVE ON THE WATER MEANS THEY WILL CATCH FISH , FOR SOME " A BLIND HOG FINDS A NUT EVERY NOW AND THEN


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

what a jerkoff


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

bayou vista said:


> IMO (AND NO I HAVENT MET THEM ALL) MOST GUIDES SEEM TO HAVE A SENSE OF ENTITTLEMENT BECAUSE "THEY MAKE A LIVING AT IT,YOUR TAKING FOOD FROM THERE KIDS MOUTHS , THEY FOUND THIS SPOT FIRST, AND HAVE BEEN FISHING IT LONGER EVEN WHEN YOUR OLDER THEN THEM ECT,SO ON ,AND SO ON . OUTTA BE A LAW AGAINST EXPLOITING TEXAS PUBLIC WATERS FOR A PROFIT ,WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT THEY DO IT ALL FOR A BUCK AND THATS IT. JUST LISTEN TO THEM TALK ON LOCAL OUTDOORS RADIO SHOWS AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN , THEY ARE ALWAYS BASHING A GUY FISHING WITH HIS FAMILY FOR SOMETHING TO CLOSE TO HIM , DRIFTED WRONG .IF ALL THE REST OF US HAD TO DO WAS FISH WE WOULD ALL BE GOOD AT IT ALSO .I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE THAT CAUGHT FISH EVERY TRIP,THE FACT THAT THEY PRACTICALLY LIVE ON THE WATER MEANS THEY WILL CATCH FISH , FOR SOME " A BLIND HOG FINDS A NUT EVERY NOW AND THEN


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

I find this hard to believe, there must be more to the story...


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

No more, no less to the story. I dont make things up. This is what happened. Guys is just a hot-head that can't control his emotions.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Glad you posted this. Gonna get a boat within a year and this is a learning experience as well. Some people are so hot headed they'll never learn.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> Good for you for keeping calm. If someone were to hit my boat on purpose there is no way me and my buddies would be able to stay calm. Glad you got this guys name out there.


Agree 100%


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Hey if you're at the ramp and you're not ready, and I'm in the truck with a guy in the boat and there's room, I'm launching.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Launching*



kenny said:


> Hey if you're at the ramp and you're not ready, and I'm in the truck with a guy in the boat and there's room, I'm launching.


X2 Kenny, Have your ***** ready or get out of the way. I'm glad I don't have to mess with that very often. Gater


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

bayou vista said:


> IMO (AND NO I HAVENT MET THEM ALL) MOST GUIDES SEEM TO HAVE A SENSE OF ENTITTLEMENT BECAUSE "THEY MAKE A LIVING AT IT,YOUR TAKING FOOD FROM THERE KIDS MOUTHS , THEY FOUND THIS SPOT FIRST, AND HAVE BEEN FISHING IT LONGER EVEN WHEN YOUR OLDER THEN THEM ECT,SO ON ,AND SO ON . OUTTA BE A LAW AGAINST EXPLOITING TEXAS PUBLIC WATERS FOR A PROFIT ,WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT THEY DO IT ALL FOR A BUCK AND THATS IT. JUST LISTEN TO THEM TALK ON LOCAL OUTDOORS RADIO SHOWS AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN , THEY ARE ALWAYS BASHING A GUY FISHING WITH HIS FAMILY FOR SOMETHING TO CLOSE TO HIM , DRIFTED WRONG .IF ALL THE REST OF US HAD TO DO WAS FISH WE WOULD ALL BE GOOD AT IT ALSO .I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE THAT CAUGHT FISH EVERY TRIP,THE FACT THAT THEY PRACTICALLY LIVE ON THE WATER MEANS THEY WILL CATCH FISH , FOR SOME " A BLIND HOG FINDS A NUT EVERY NOW AND THEN


The word most in your post is wrong I would ask how often you fish in matagorda Iam a full time guide and have never acted like this individual so claiming that most of the guides down in matagorda feel this way is wrong.This particular guide used to run all his charters off the river bend boat ramp he just recently started useing the harbor so please dont lump all of us hard working guides in this situation as a whole.People have bad days maybe just maybe this was one of his.Makeing statements like the one you made does my buisness any good.I apologize to the boater that had this run in and hopefully next time he launch's in matagorda his trip will start off in a better mood.Not all of matagorda's full time guides act like this.Good luck fishing and hopefully your next trip to matagorda will be fun and safe .Tight lines Ken www.captkensabin.com


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have launched also in that situation. An I agree that alot of guides whether in Matagorda, Rockport, Galveston or where ever think they own the water and the boat ramp.



:texasflag


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I will say that it does not matter if your are a guide or average joe some people are just TURDS. Some people honestly don't know any better. My cousins husband just recently bought his first boat. I have been filling him in on propper boating ettique since. The guy is so green it is pathetic but he is trying to learn. Now a guide on the other hand should know better.

I have met some really good, decent people in my past who are guides. They are all hard working and for the most part friendly. 

I have also met a lot of average Joe turds.

RR


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I did not post this to bash guides. My experience with most guides have been postive. I was just surprised a guide would behave in this manner at a public ramp. I have been fishing gorda for 25 plus years and this is the first time I have ever had an issue.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

7 years ago in Rockport, the Tackle Town guys circled a spot on my map and gave me general directions to this neat little 30 acre flat with spoil on 3 sides and a channel on the land side. It was REAL skinny but with a trolling motor it was navigable. My Brother and his friend and I got there about 7am. By 9am, drifting had gotten us 3 keeper reds and 9 keeper specs. At 9am, a big blue wave with 5 people in it MOTORED in..... stirred up mud, banged the anchor against the hull and generally announced their arrival by settin up in our drift. No problem.. I put the Great White down and moved crosswind until I got a new line of drift to keep us clear. at the end of our drift, the "Captain" of the Blue Wave was 30 yds away. "You potlickers caught anything?" he called out. I ignored him and we began another drift he and they motored over and threw out a drift anchor in our track about 30 feet downwind of us.

He lit a cigar and shot us the finger. He yelled "You're in my hole! Get out!" 

The next year, my brother found a guide for us to go with (I was in between boats and divorcing) When we showed up at the marina, the guide was in a 24ft Blue Wave and (Yep, You guessed it, smoking a cigar) it was the "Captain" from the year before.

I didn't go with this guy.... my bro and his bud did. Caught (1) one limit between the three of them. I went to Tackle Town and asked the "Big Fella" to help me find a guide for the next day. We went out with a Prince of a fella and **** hard working guide. I understand that Good Men and Women can Make Good Guides. Bad People don't make anything better much less GOOD>


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

i have fished matty with a guide once , after the way he acted and talked in my presence about others in the area i never went back ,i had two more trips booked with him i let him keep the deposit .like i said i dont know them all


----------



## Gulf Coast Ag (Apr 29, 2010)

*Not the norm*

I have gone on many trips out of Matagorda harbor with and without guides and do not find this to be the norm. Hopefully you will not have any problems again. If you do your research and go out with a reputable guide you can get into some great fishing down there. I can personally recommend Ken Sabin, Jessie Arsola, or Charlie Paradoski and have heard nothing but good things about Lee and Forrester. When it comes to guides you normally get what you pay for, so I hope that the negative feedback on here for Matagorda guides is not the result of a cheap trip from a part time guide gone wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

I usually never post anything on this kind of subject but here goes. I was in West Matty a few weeks ago on a Sunday afternoon. I had boat trouble on the wake back to Matty. My buddies happened to flag this same guide down to see if we could get a tow back to the ramp. The guy pulled up and was a complete ***. He had a client with him who was super nice and was all about towing us back in. They were through for the day. This guy proceeds to tell my buddy that #1 he has a meeting to be at on this Sunday afternoon, and then that he can't tow us in because he doesn't have a license to tow us in. ***? So you're telling me that if your buddies were broke down out in the bay, you would leave them there, and not tow them? Thanks alot you A hole. What comes around, goes around. If I remember correctly, it is against the law to not render aid to a passing boat that needs help. He drove off into the sunset, and ran into some friends of ours at the boat ramp, and told them that he offered to give us a ride back to the ramp? What good does that do us? This is the type of guide that guy is!


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

funny he is one of those guys


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Does the state handle any complaints regarding state licensed guides? This may be an option. I guess there is no damage to your boat. If you would of even had a scratch you could of called a game warden and filed a report. If you can prove he intentionaly rammed your boat that would of been a criminal mischief, just like keying a car.


----------



## work to fish (Apr 14, 2010)

Boat launching etiquette is lacking at any boat ramp you go to...
If it were me, I would have launched, h##, by the time he turned around I would have been in and out. If there is one good thing I can do, it would be backing a trailer. I was taught at a YOUNG age how to back a trailer and load a boat, THANKS POPS! I know my old man would always grin watching the look on everyones faces when a 12 y.o. would whip a 30' trailer down the ramp in one shot..
But I have to agree with most people on this one... Have your ***** ready, launch your boat, and get out of the way..

And like the previous posts- If a person has an ugly demeanor or attitude why would that change when you get on the water?

The only thing you can make out of chicken chit is...chicken chit.


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

He must not be able to read, because it says on both sides of the area he was parked in NO PARKING. I've never had a run in with this guide or even heard of him but I've had SEVERAL bad experiences with one guide in particular that fishes out of Matty, and just about everyone I know and fish with has had the same types of problems with the same guide. Not naming names, but every other guide I have ever had an encounter with from Matty has been professional and very upstanding individuals. Yes I understand this is the way these guys make a living and it's not easy, but we are all out there for one main reason we love to fish. I can't believe that he ran into your boat. Sorry the kids were there but sounds like you did better than most of us would have. There's plenty of water out there for all of us. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I want say the guy intentionally ramed my boat. It was more of a glancing blow and I was able to push his boat off. If he had damaged my boat all bets are off. It would have been ugly. He was just out of control. He did ram the hell out of the dock. In any other situation this would have escalated but I could not do that with kids around. Also, I was kind of shocked.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KeithR said:


> I want say the guy intentionally ramed my boat. It was more of a glancing blow and I was able to push his boat off. If he had damaged my boat all bets are off. It would have been ugly. He was just out of control. He did ram the hell out of the dock. In any other situation this would have escalated but I could not do that with kids around. Also, I was kind of shocked.


Yup, you did the right thing. No sense of giving the kiddos a bad example. Hey live and learn. Hope you fill your ice boxes in the future. Hector G.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

wormburner 1 said:


> Yes I understand this is the way these guys make a living and it's not easy


Most guides that I know are self employed because they love the sport and like helping people enjoy themselves. I wish I could do it, but I just don't have the temperament, much less the fishing skills.

But a lot of people I know are self employed because they don't play nice with the folks around them. Tough to hold a job when that's the way they behave.

That being said, there's also a lot of self employed and barely employed people that need meds, and between idiotic DEA rules, insurance policies toward mental health, and cost it's tough to figure out what those needs are, much less get the proper treatment. He may be a perfectly nice guy if he got proper treatment.

I don't get upset when amputees slow me down because they need a little more time in a parking lot. For the same reasons, I try to cut angry people of all persuasions a little slack, giving them the benefit of the doubt.

Strangely, if I say a little prayer for them, I feel better. If I stew over it all day, they don't even know- much less care, and the knot is burning in my stomach.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*OLD MAN GUIDE*



KeithR said:


> No more, no less to the story. I dont make things up. This is what happened. Guys is just a hot-head that can't control his emotions.


 I see you met AL .Worked with him many years ago sounds like time has not changed him.I've always thought of him as one of the OWNERS.!!!CVA34


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

bayou vista said:


> IMO (AND NO I HAVENT MET THEM ALL) MOST GUIDES SEEM TO HAVE A SENSE OF ENTITTLEMENT BECAUSE "THEY MAKE A LIVING AT IT,YOUR TAKING FOOD FROM THERE KIDS MOUTHS , THEY FOUND THIS SPOT FIRST, AND HAVE BEEN FISHING IT LONGER EVEN WHEN YOUR OLDER THEN THEM ECT,SO ON ,AND SO ON . OUTTA BE A LAW AGAINST EXPLOITING TEXAS PUBLIC WATERS FOR A PROFIT ,WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT THEY DO IT ALL FOR A BUCK AND THATS IT. JUST LISTEN TO THEM TALK ON LOCAL OUTDOORS RADIO SHOWS AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN , THEY ARE ALWAYS BASHING A GUY FISHING WITH HIS FAMILY FOR SOMETHING TO CLOSE TO HIM , DRIFTED WRONG .IF ALL THE REST OF US HAD TO DO WAS FISH WE WOULD ALL BE GOOD AT IT ALSO .I HAVE YET TO SEE ONE THAT CAUGHT FISH EVERY TRIP,THE FACT THAT THEY PRACTICALLY LIVE ON THE WATER MEANS THEY WILL CATCH FISH , FOR SOME " A BLIND HOG FINDS A NUT EVERY NOW AND THEN


Exactly...couldn't have been said any better.

In my experience, for every 10 guides I have dealings with 9 are A-Holes.


----------



## gus110 (May 14, 2008)

geezuphosdn said:


> Exactly...couldn't have been said any better.
> 
> In my experience, for every 10 guides I have dealings with 9 are A-Holes.


I have had dealings with very few guides but my experience with people in general is that it only takes a few a-holes in any career, area, group or club to make a bad impression for everyone who you associate them with. I think most guides are just like the rest of us, just trying to make a living. Some people are going to make an ***** out of themselves and some would bend over backwards for you. I don't think it is any different ratio for guides than any other profession or group of people. Just my .02

Glad your problem didn't escalate


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

W8kski said:


> I usually never post anything on this kind of subject but here goes. I was in West Matty a few weeks ago on a Sunday afternoon. I had boat trouble on the wake back to Matty. My buddies happened to flag this same guide down to see if we could get a tow back to the ramp. The guy pulled up and was a complete ***. He had a client with him who was super nice and was all about towing us back in. They were through for the day. This guy proceeds to tell my buddy that #1 he has a meeting to be at on this Sunday afternoon, and then that he can't tow us in because he doesn't have a license to tow us in. ***? So you're telling me that if your buddies were broke down out in the bay, you would leave them there, and not tow them? Thanks alot you A hole. What comes around, goes around. If I remember correctly, it is against the law to not render aid to a passing boat that needs help. He drove off into the sunset, and ran into some friends of ours at the boat ramp, and told them that he offered to give us a ride back to the ramp? What good does that do us? This is the type of guide that guy is!


There is a towing endorsement offered as part of a license and if your not willing to pay he can ride off into the sunset...

Not saying its the right thing to do but just sayin', its there to protect guides should they be in the middle of fare and HAVE to take you back in and lose out on valuable fishing time.

Not condoning his actions or anything he should have tried to assist or sent help, KARMA.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, guide bashing on 2cool. Who'da thunk it.

I'm all for less guides on the coast and sure that Al guy probably needs a good ol fashion arse whoopin but to say all guides or most guides are A-holes and what not is just irresponsible. 

I know several, actually 10 or so and every one of them is professional and courteous. I'm sure they have bad days w/other folks on the bay and all it takes is a few bad apples to start the bashing. 
Its just not right to label them all that way.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

W8kski said:


> I usually never post anything on this kind of subject but here goes. I was in West Matty a few weeks ago on a Sunday afternoon. I had boat trouble on the wake back to Matty. My buddies happened to flag this same guide down to see if we could get a tow back to the ramp. The guy pulled up and was a complete ***. He had a client with him who was super nice and was all about towing us back in. They were through for the day. This guy proceeds to tell my buddy that #1 he has a meeting to be at on this Sunday afternoon, and then that he can't tow us in because he doesn't have a license to tow us in. ***? So you're telling me that if your buddies were broke down out in the bay, you would leave them there, and not tow them? Thanks alot you A hole. What comes around, goes around. If I remember correctly, it is against the law to not render aid to a passing boat that needs help. He drove off into the sunset, and ran into some friends of ours at the boat ramp, and told them that he offered to give us a ride back to the ramp? What good does that do us? This is the type of guide that guy is!


I'm not trying to be a jerk but lots of people misunderstand this... render aid means to help. They don't have to tow you back, they can offer a ride instead. Even the coast guard will not tow your boat back for you... they will give the people in distress help but their boat is not part of the deal. Having said this, let me say that I've been towed back and have towed others as well... it just seems like it's plain courtesy especially if you are heading in already. Tight Lines.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I live in Wadsworth and I have no idea who this guide is.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

be glad you don't know him.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

guides are just people...some people are a-holes...that's just the way it is.

I have friends in matagorda that are guides. None of them are a-holes. I'm not friends with Al.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> guides are just people...some people are a-holes...that's just the way it is.
> 
> I have friends in matagorda that are guides. None of them are a-holes. I'm not friends with Al.


So you was kidding when you called me an a-hole? Lol. I haven't forgotten to come by your house and pick up the shade deal just been busy and haven't been that way.

Not all guides are bad but the ones that are make us all look bad. Sorry for your bad dealings.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

impulse;2858364 Strangely said:


> 2X


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like enough child-like behavior to go around. Lecture someone who is inept or discourteous at a boat ramp~is not gonna cure him or help you.
If this guy threated or assaulted you with his boat ~ it is time for the Judge .
" Game on" is often" Grave in ".
This guy seems to have a bad rep.The folks that know him seem to think that.
File a complaint on him ~line up your witnesses~put a stop to it !
Personnally, I would have asked the man loading his boat~~ " Hey Partner~~ Mind if I go ahead and launch?" Whatever~his answer was~~I would comply .
"Never let a stranger know what you're thinking !"


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

What kind of boat was the guide driving? Just wanting to make sure you got the right guy. The guide you describe has a unique boat.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*spam*

Sounds like Tooter's cousin!

:spam:


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

His boat was a center console, dark blue aluminum hull ,with a large grab rail around most of the boat with a mercury engine. Very distinct indeed. I did not intend for this to be a guide bashing post as I have met several and most are great people, like most fisherman. This guy was an ***** regardless of his chosen profession. It takes better person than him to ruin my day. I am over it but want forget it. Tight lines to all of you.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

KeithR said:


> His boat was a center console, dark blue aluminum hull ,with a large grab rail around most of the boat with a mercury engine. Very distinct indeed. I did not intend for this to be a guide bashing post as I have met several and most are great people, like most fisherman. This guy was an ***** regardless of his chosen profession. It takes better person than him to ruin my day. I am over it but want forget it. Tight lines to all of you.


If it looks like an old "Party barge" I know who he is.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

flatwound said:


> Sounds like enough child-like behavior to go around. Lecture someone who is inept or discourteous at a boat ramp~is not gonna cure him or help you.
> If this guy threated or assaulted you with his boat ~ it is time for the Judge .
> " Game on" is often" Grave in ".
> This guy seems to have a bad rep.The folks that know him seem to think that.
> ...


X2. File a complaint and put an end to it. Ramp rage is against the law just like road rage. Hitting my boat while raging would be considered assault.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Not all guides are bad but the ones that are make us all look bad. Sorry for your bad dealings.


This here (Capt Lee) is a great guy, and an outstanding guide out of Matty. I would highly recommend him to anyone needing one, plus I heard he has a new boat!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

That's exactly what the boat looks like. I know the guide has no obligation to tow a boat back to show when someone is stranded, but it's the right thing to do when you are done fishing for the day and your client is right next to you saying it's ok with him. The guy that came out to pick us up was paid, just as the guide would've been.


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

This is the same guy that:
Park at the gas pump to buy Coffee,
Levees the cart in the parking lot next to the cart rack at Lowes,
Won't turn off the head lights at the boat ramp,
Can't drive in the right lane, turn Signals what !!
Won't say thanks when you hold the door at the store for him,
Complains to the 16 year old clerk when his credit card is declined,
Not worth the salt he's made of !


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I can't believe this has gone 5 pages and we haven't yet gotten the obligatory first post by a new user who comes on here to "set the story straight"


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

sommerville said:


> This is the same guy that:
> Park at the gas pump to buy Coffee,
> Levees the cart in the parking lot next to the cart rack at Lowes,
> Won


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Unfortunately there are guides that have issues wether they may be full time or not,, "It has has lots to do with common courtesy", which means none should be excluded from the fact of knowing how to act on the water. I'm not going to get on the full time guide or the part time guide rant, because I know some of the best from both sides. Wether they launch out of the Matagorda Harbor or the some little slip off the Intercoastal, doesn't make him a better guide, if he is has true pride in his guide sevice he will follow the right ethics to keep his business in tip top shape. All of us fisherman schrew up from time to time if you spend days and days on the water, but when you do schrew up ya need to mark it in your head, and remember to not do it again. Maybe this guide did this, and maybe he didnt, but if it's true,,,,, this is one of the schrew ups you should know better in doing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

garybryan said:


> X2. File a complaint and put an end to it. Ramp rage is against the law just like road rage. Hitting my boat while raging would be considered assault.


Intentionally striking my rig would have resulted in a significant confrontation...Jus Sayin


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Intentionally striking my rig would have resulted in a significant confrontation...Jus Sayin


Rusty doesn't count?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Unfortunately there are guides that have issues wether they may be full time or not,, "It has has lots to do with common courtesy", which means none should be excluded from the fact of knowing how to act on the water. I'm not going to get on the full time guide or the part time guide rant, because I know some of the best from both sides. Wether they launch out of the Matagorda Harbor or the some little slip off the Intercoastal, doesn't make him a better guide, if he is has true pride in his guide sevice he will follow the right ethics to keep his business in tip top shape. All of us fisherman schrew up from time to time if you spend days and days on the water, but when you do schrew up ya need to mark it in your head, and remember to not do it again. Maybe this guide did this, and maybe he didnt, but if it's true,,,,, this is one of the schrew ups you should know better in doing.


That is well said... This guy, if it is who I think it is, doesn't subscribe to your theory of "common courtesy" .. and yours and mine is the right one. :cheers:


----------



## Aggie007 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Al's Guide Service
Al Garrison
P. O. Box 254
Wadsworth, TX 77483
Home: (979) 245-9207
Mobile: (979) 240-3822 *


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Intentionally striking my rig would have resulted in a significant confrontation...Jus Sayin


 That there is some fightin words!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Classic boat*

It's that blue piece of **** that looks like it was made about 35 years ago? Split console thing?

Potlicking machine!!!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> So you was kidding when you called me an a-hole? Lol. I haven't forgotten to come by your house and pick up the shade deal just been busy and haven't been that way.
> 
> Not all guides are bad but the ones that are make us all look bad. Sorry for your bad dealings.


AW HELL! I had plum forgot you was a guide!

Nevermind Everyone!

JUST KIDDIN!

Still wanna ride in that new scooter of yours too!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> Rusty doesn't count?





Sugar Jay said:


> That there is some fightin words!


I would have turned Rusty loose on his arse. !troll!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Sugar Jay said:


> This here (Capt Lee) is a great guy, and an outstanding guide out of Matty. I would highly recommend him to anyone needing one, plus I heard he has a new boat!


Thanks Sugar Jay for the kind words.

The thing now days is not as many people treat others as they would want to be treated. That could be a guide to his clients or at the boat ramp or anyone to anyone anywhere.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> AW HELL! I had plum forgot you was a guide!
> 
> Nevermind Everyone!
> 
> ...


Ha Ha !!!! Let's get together and take her out and do some fishing soon.


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

Weather permitting,I'll launching from the ramp at Matagorda,later this month for a couple of days of East/West matty "Big'un hunt" ! I'll be the friendly, polite one at the ramp.
Of course ~ Lt. SE winds & "Trout Green "water all the way to the beach could change that plan.Then ~I'll be friendly and polite at SLP ramp.Heh ! Heh !


----------



## muddy water (Jan 23, 2008)

That guy owns the east end of west bay also... don't get caught over there!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Who wants to get a beer?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Who wants to get a beer?[/QUOTE**
> 
> I'm your Huckleberry...That's just my game. Say When! :cheers: *<')))>{*


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

Heh ! Heh ! I'll be careful ! LOL !


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

You're lucky ol Big Al didn't whip your arse boy. haha, just kiddin. i've had a run in with that guy before too. He's a crusty ol jerk off, but he catches alotta fish, and often. Just don't confuse his blue boat for the white boat that's built just like it. The guy that runs the white one is a cool dude.


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would like to believe there are two sides to every story which I was told by someone else. I have known Al for a number of years and he hasent treated me like this before. I know that he is one heck of a fisherman and guide.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I am not a guide, but I try and play one every weekend. LOL. I have several instances every weekend on the water that could set me off in a rant. (drifts cut off, boaters idling up through a drift and dropping anchor, boat loaders at the ramp, etc, etc) With that said, I fish for relaxation and hopefully stress relief. It does not always work, but thats what I tell myself. I have come to the conclusion that most of the people pulling these stunts don't know any better and have no idea they have done anything wrong. The word MOST does not apply to guides. Guides are professionals and should know and do know all the rules to live by. If one has chosen not to live by the golden rules of life/fishing, then he sets a bad example for his profession. I have yet to meet a ******* guide and I hope not to, and know several. I deal with the public everyday in my profession and if I acted like that in front of my customers, I can guarrantee you they would find another company to do business with. This is not 1970 any more and the internet/cell phone cameras can get the word out fast on a bad person/business. The days of word of mouth one by one are gone, now it's 10,000 by 10,000. I hope good old Al enjoyed his rant, because I bet it will cost him more than he will ever know. In this economy, I can't afford to **** anyone off or loose a customer or potential customer. If good old Al had offered to move out of the way, this post would have been about a great guide who was very courteous and friendly. The choices we make in life always have consequences.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

"The days of word of mouth one by one are gone, now it's 10,000 by 10,000. I hope good old Al enjoyed his rant, because I bet it will cost him more than he will ever know."

10,634 views so far, I wasn't off by much. :cop:


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

Pasquale06 said:


> I would like to believe there are two sides to every story which I was told by someone else. I have known Al for a number of years and he hasent treated me like this before. I know that he is one heck of a fisherman and guide.


Well then Al does respect older gentlemen


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

ghost said:


> "The days of word of mouth one by one are gone, now it's 10,000 by 10,000. I hope good old Al enjoyed his rant, because I bet it will cost him more than he will ever know."


Make one customer happy, they tell one. Make one customer mad they tell 10 or maybe 100 now! Jus' Sayin'!!


----------



## Matt B. (Jul 5, 2010)

next time your there without your kids just whoop his*** if he starts ****


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice first post Matt (sarcasm).


----------

